# Viagra



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

A woman asks her husband at breakfast time,
"Would you like some bacon and eggs, a slice of toast, and maybe some grapefruit juice and coffee?"

 He declines. “Thanks for asking, but I'm not hungry right now.
It's this Viagra," he says. “It's really taken the edge off my appetite.

"  At lunchtime, she asks him if he'd like something. "How about a bowl of soup, homemade muffins, or a cheese sandwich?
"  He declines. "The Viagra," he says, "really trashes my desire for food.

"  Come dinner time, she asks if he wants anything to eat. "Would you like a juicy rib eye steak and some scrumptious apple pie? Or maybe a rotisserie chicken or tasty stir fry? 
"  He declines again. "No," he says, "it's got to be the Viagra. I'm still not hungry."

  "Well," she says, "Would you mind if I got out of bed? I'm starving."
*


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I wish 

I don't find any jokes about viagra funny

So sorry

So many people have had suffered from prostate cancer

And their partners 

Really wish that viagra could be the answer

And it isn't unfortunately 

Sandra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I thought it was funny.. If you can't laugh at the crap life throws at you well at least I do/can..


ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

As we are being open and honest :smile2: I agree with you Ray, life throws many obstacles in our way. This particular obstacle was thrown our way about 8 or 9 years ago, I am just glad we made the best of things the years before that :grin2:. We (Hans & I) make jokes about it, but of course if by some miracle everything was in order again it would be very nice :grin2: indeed.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Great
If you all find it funny

It must be funny

Obstacles in my way ?

Boy do I know about those

But no I dont find it funny

It was/is a really important part of our relationship

And after 50 + years it still is to me

Why on earth would we find it funny that that really important part of our relationship is no more 

its not funny it's bittersweet

But hey we have six kids, ten grandkids 

So once upon a time


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Nobody said it was funny Sandra, it's something we have to accept unfortunately and I will not allow it to spoil every other aspect of our relationship. He is my best friend, my work mate, he makes me laugh and he makes me angry sometimes. We remember when and how, but now we have accept what is.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I doubt it spoils all aspects of mine Jan either

50 + years ,yes he is my soul mate ,never will there be another

But somewhere deep in the silence of my heart

I wish

So I'll never be happy with jokes 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Don't be upset that others can. 
Ray and I are as nutty as Fruitcakes, we'd probably laugh to see a pudding crawl.>


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

There is very little in life or death that I havnt heard, and told, jokes about. I can see where aldra is coming from and I would never intentionally repeat a joke that I think would hurt someone's feelings. But my disposition being as it is I can see the funny side of most things. Sometimes the joke can be close to something that I have feelings about but if it's not told/said for spite then I can laugh as hard as the next person. Whenever my two sons and me get together, especially with a drink inside us, virtually anything goes.

Nick.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't misunderstand me

I have no problem with the singer

It's just the song in this case

I can laugh with the best of them

Except now and again I'm not amused 

And that's fine

We all have things close to our hearts 

It's what makes us who we are

Sandra


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

A joke is a joke it's never directed at one type of person ,life is full of different people but if it offends some I'm sure it's never intentional but others will laugh and that's important. We need to laugh.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I never imagined it was directed to offend

But we all need to remember what is funny to one is life changing to another

I love to laugh, I laugh constantly on here

Just, I'm not laughing now

I'm thinking of an important part of me that's lost

But hey many more important parts are not

But that one is

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

STOP!!!!! Noooo!










Its like imaging your parents having it off!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Bloody hell my baby

At the time you imagined that in your youth

Well now your just about the age of your parents

I sincerely hope you are no longer doing it 

Sandra:grin2::kiss:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Now you know what it's like being a blond all your life... and a mother-in-law... and now a dilly old fogey!


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

HermanHymer said:


> Now you know what it's like being a blond all your life... and a mother-in-law... and now a dilly old fogey!


Have you heard the one about the blond mother-in-law that kept an old fogey dilly in the draw? Oops. Sorry, third glass of scotch taking effect.

Nick.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

"What did your last servant die of?" You know the saying, be careful who you say *that 
to:frown2:*


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We have just been discussing this thread, Hans says he still enjoys the cake it's just the icing that's missing.
I could be more explicit, but I am not an agony Aunt :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Then theres the problem of some bp meds reacting badly with Viagra or Calis. In fact very dangerously. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I bet there are a lot of men reading this thread who are impotent and cannot take this stuff, either because as you say Ray its dangerous to mix with other meds or it just doesn´t work.
They have all been tried here, one that did almost work was a Chinese tablet, when I looked it up on the internet he stopped taking it because it had such a high dosage of viagra (or similar drug) we were not happy about it. I´d rather be without IT than without him.

A lot of men die of prostate cancer, just saying.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz is happy for Viagra, half a tablet stops me peeing on the bathroom floor, just need to adjust it down a bit.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And a lot of both sexes have strokes due to high bp.

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

"I bet there are a lot of men reading this thread who are impotent and cannot take this stuff, either because as you say Ray its dangerous to mix with other meds or it just doesn't work".

As a septuagenarian, I must admit it gives me dreadful headaches. The tables have now turned, my 81 year old wife tells me that I always have a headache round about bed time.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> And a lot of both sexes have strokes due to high bp.
> 
> Ray.


I didn´t know I had high blood pressure until I had a check up (done every year by our GP) it was high at the time of the check so had the 24 hr. thingy and it was found to be very high.
I didn´t feel ill at all, since then I take 2 tablets a day.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I don't know if viagra is dangerous
I guess the Gps that prescribe it asses the risks

There are alternatives I think

And Alberts lost 2 1/2 stone the belly is shrinking 

Before he'd need to be?????

Never mind 

But joking apart

It's such an important part of a relationship
Definately not the be all and end all by any means 

But it's a special part, not just sex

An affirmation of your relationship with the one you love

And yes we still love

But wouldn't it be great to affirm it ?

Sandra


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Sandra,

The easiest and best way is an arm around his/her shoulder a little press and "I Love You"


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

True 

But come on Drew

The best way is to share a moment in time 

A moment that gave birth to your kids 

For me a moment I've never shared with another

But if I can't share it with him

It's fine

I ain't sharing it with another

And fortunately for me I'm old and not likely too

If I was young

Well that may be different

I don't need to love again the way I've loved him

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wish mine'd shrink, not see it for ages, I could have two and not know.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just what are you hoping will shrink Kev?

You boasting again babe>

Sandra :kiss:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oi, get your mind out of the gutter


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey my mind is pure as the driven snow 

So you mean your belly

Albert was , Is , the same

I haven't spotted two down there 

But who knows :smile2:

Sandra:wink2:


----------

